# Has the tivo abandoned by tivo since they dont update tivo hd softwear



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Why wont tivo update the software for the tivo hd?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Because it's an older model and new development is only happening on the Premiere line.

This has always been the case and makes sense business-wise, new development happens on the current model line. It's not "abandoned" since it will work for many years, witness the S1 and S2 units still running out there.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

We can only speculate.


TiVo wants you to upgrade to the latest hardware.
S3 hardware is not capable of doing what is being asked for in the upgrade request.
S3 software and S4 software are completely different and TiVo wants to keep things simple.
TiVo has considered S3 platform hardware EOL. 

TiVo could be pressured into updating the S3 platform software so that it keeps its basic funtionality if enough people complain.

There is precedent. IIRC, when the DST time span was extended, twice a year S1 Tivos would have the guide data off by an hour for 2 weeks.
TiVo updated the S1 machines (with the help of a community member) after it had been declared EOL.


----------



## George R (Jan 15, 2004)

My S3 and HD are running fine as is.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

i just wish they would fix the gc problem when using a tuning adaptor. so i would not have to put the tuning adapter on a timer to turn it off 4 hours aday.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

I understand that TiVo wont be adding any new features to my S3 and im OK with that. If there's some sort of major bug discovered, though, i'd expect some support.


----------



## vio2112 (Apr 18, 2011)

tootal2 said:


> Why wont tivo update the softwear for the tivo hd?


Same reason Sony no longer supports the Playstation 2 or Microsoft supports the original Xbox. Electronics companies almost always dedicate their resources to their current hardware and for Tivo, that's now the Premiere series(and has been for a while). The HD models are no longer Tivo's bread and butter. Focusing resources on older, dated technology is bad bad business.

Frankly, the software on the HD's is pretty damn stable anyway. It really isn't worth the money and time to fix a few minor bugs.

Tivo will still give you customer support for your HD and replace it with a refurbished model if it breaks and that's plenty good enough IMO.

And "softWEAR?" Really dude?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

vio2112 said:


> ...
> 
> And "softWEAR?" Really dude?


HardWEAR is just too scratchy.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steve614 said:


> We can only speculate.
> 
> 
> TiVo wants you to upgrade to the latest hardware.
> ...


That S1 fix works but it's not too impressive because the way it works is to either set the TiVo's clock one hour wrong or set the offset from GMT on the listings one hour wrong until the the old DST changeover date they were stupid enough to put somewhere they couldn't get to rolls around.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

TiVo does provide some support for the TiVoHD, mine continue to work great and do everything I expected when I purchased them. Home audio video products that continue to be updated with new features years after release are very rare, the PS3 and XBox 360 are the only examples that come to mind for me.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

It's a business and TiVo wants everyone to upgrade to the Premiere. This is hardly a new model. Just about every consumer electronics company stops updating devices as the newer one roll out.

I also agree that my S3 platform TiVo's are running much faster and with much more bliss as they are without any need of updates than mu sluggish Premiere. IT TAKES SO LONG TO DO ANYTHING ON MY PREMIERE! Thank goodness for the S3 platform .


----------



## ehardman (Feb 18, 2004)

Series3Sub said:


> It's a business and TiVo wants everyone to upgrade to the Premiere. This is hardly a new model. Just about every consumer electronics company stops updating devices as the newer one roll out.





vio2112 said:


> ;Same reason Sony no longer supports the Playstation 2 or Microsoft supports the original Xbox.


[START RANT]I don't recall Sony or Microsoft selling Lifetime service contracts. If you are going to *sell *Lifetime Service, then *provide* Life Service.

I been a Tivo customer since Dec. 2000 and I think I deserve better.[/END RANT]


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

TiVo still provides service to the S3 platform. They are not obligated to keep improving the software.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

steve614 said:


> TiVo still provides service to the S3 platform. They are not obligated to keep improving the software.


Absolutely. At some point, it just doesn't make business sense to continue to develop software for a legacy platform. I have Series 1 DirecTiVo units that are 10+ years old that I still use today, and I would be shocked if a software update was released for them at this point. Heck, I even powered up my 12 year old Series 1 standalone TiVo over the weekend and the software version that it is running (3.0) was released in 2002. 

That being said, I would not be shocked if another software release for the Series 3 units came out. It's only been a year since 11.0k came out, so anything is possible.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

ehardman said:


> I think I deserve better.


Better than what? It works as a DVR, correct? You don't have to pay anything for service, correct?


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

sbourgeo said:


> That being said, I would not be shocked if another software release for the Series 3 units came out. It's only been a year since 11.0k came out, so anything is possible.


Will TiVo ever offer a major new release for the Series 3 platform that provides significant new features or functionality? That's very unlikely, and it's not fair to expect it. But if something changes that causes existing features to stop working properly (like a revision by Tribune Media of the format of their program listings), TiVo should release an update to fix that, since that just maintains existing functionality. And they certainly should fix any significant bugs that are discovered in their software.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

L David Matheny said:


> Will TiVo ever offer a major new release for the Series 3 platform that provides significant new features or functionality? That's very unlikely, and it's not fair to expect it. But if something changes that causes existing features to stop working properly (like a revision by Tribune Media of the format of their program listings), TiVo should release an update to fix that, since that just maintains existing functionality. And they certainly should fix any significant bugs that are discovered in their software.


Yeah, I wouldn't expect any major new functionality on the S3 platform unless it will be a revenue-generator for TiVo. Things like tuning adapter bux fixes, DST updates (let's hope not. ), etc. would be more likely reasons for an update.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> That S1 fix works but it's not too impressive because the way it works is to either set the TiVo's clock one hour wrong or set the offset from GMT on the listings one hour wrong until the the old DST changeover date they were stupid enough to put somewhere they couldn't get to rolls around.


Kind of reminds me of the old Turbo Pascal where it wouldn't round up for values of .500000. Had to add in a constant called "fudge_factor".


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

L David Matheny said:


> Will TiVo ever offer a major new release for the Series 3 platform that provides significant new features or functionality? That's very unlikely, and it's not fair to expect it. But if something changes that causes existing features to stop working properly (like a revision by Tribune Media of the format of their program listings), TiVo should release an update to fix that, since that just maintains existing functionality. And they certainly should fix any significant bugs that are discovered in their software.


Bingo! I agree with you 100%. And I suspect the OP would agree with you. We are not expecting new features or functionality. I get that.

But what is probably a small percentage of Series 3 owners is experiencing is a relatively new problem where the GC won't update with an attached Tuning Adapter. When that happens we eventually lose the ability to get guide data. A group of us figured out the solution, which involves disconnecting the power to the TA on a periodic basis. A royal pain in the ass.

I believe that qualifies as "something changes that causes existing features to stop working properly", as you put it. As such, Tivo should fix it.

My annoyance has caused me to bypass the Premiere and equip an HTPC with a Ceton tuner. I've actually grown pretty fond of it. Certainly not as consumer friendly as a Tivo, but it works for me. And I don't lose guide data with my TA.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Chris Gerhard said:


> Home audio video products that continue to be updated with new features years after release are very rare, the PS3 and XBox 360 are the only examples that come to mind for me.


Well, those are current-gen products, so both will receive updates for the next year or two until the PS4 and next Xbox come out. I think the Series 1 TiVos got a few years until the Series 2 came out, purely because they were current models.

These days, most products are "current gen" for a year tops - some like computers, TVs, A/V equipment etc. are only current for 6 months, and stuff like cellphones can be current for 3 months or less (though some like iPhones and such usually get up to 3 years of support before abandonment). Longer-life products can receive updates for far longer, like consoles.

And lifetime service is the TiVo service - your TiVo service remains with the same featureset as when you bought it, if not more since then. Just because no new features are being added, doesn't mean you're not getting service - you're still getting guide data and everything.

If TiVo truly abandoned old DVRs, you wouldn't be able to call them up when things break or get basic service - you'd have to buy a brand new box.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't know the extent of it but I'm pretty sure my basement workout room HD got a software update within the last couple/few months.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

You got a ceton card to? Mine has been working good. but sometime the guide does not update till theres 4 days of programing left.

Also i added more memory to my computer and playready stopped working. Any hardware changes to the computer brakes windows drm playready program forcing a reinstall on windows 7.

But i havent used my tivo hd in a month and my tivo still keeps working.

Its nice being able to record 6 channels at one time)



WO312 said:


> Bingo! I agree with you 100%. And I suspect the OP would agree with you. We are not expecting new features or functionality. I get that.
> 
> But what is probably a small percentage of Series 3 owners is experiencing is a relatively new problem where the GC won't update with an attached Tuning Adapter. When that happens we eventually lose the ability to get guide data. A group of us figured out the solution, which involves disconnecting the power to the TA on a periodic basis. A royal pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> You got a ceton card to? Mine has been working good. but sometime the guide does not update till theres 4 days of programing left.
> 
> Also i added more memory to my computer and playready stopped working. Any hardware changes to the computer brakes windows drm playready program forcing a reinstall on windows 7.
> 
> ...


I got the USB. I don't check the guide data so I have no idea when it updates. I just know I'm not losing it. 

Yes, I changed the processor and Playready broke. MS is anal about DRM, IMHO. As I said, not as consumer friendly as Tivo, but it works well for me.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

ltxi said:


> I don't know the extent of it but I'm pretty sure my basement workout room HD got a software update within the last couple/few months.


No it didn't.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Huh.....wasn't paying that much attention, but thought something minor on the GUI changed fairly recently. Mea culpa.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

ltxi said:


> Huh.....wasn't paying that much attention, but thought something minor on the GUI changed fairly recently. Mea culpa.


There was an update to the TiVo VOD servers.
The Video On Demand screen got an HD makeover.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484359


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I got the pcie one. I proberly would of bought new tivo if had 4 tuners with ota. i want ota tuners so got the ceton. i have 4 cable tuners and 2 ota tuners. I can record 6 shows at one time. I need ota to record metv



WO312 said:


> I got the USB. I don't check the guide data so I have no idea when it updates. I just know I'm not losing it.
> 
> Yes, I changed the processor and Playready broke. MS is anal about DRM, IMHO. As I said, not as consumer friendly as Tivo, but it works well for me.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I need ota to record metv


Your cable system doesn't carry the local sub-channel that is showing MeTV?


----------



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

I would like to see the new Netflix UI on my HD.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Me-tv is the only sub channel they dont carry. But they are talking about adding it. I watch a lot of me-tv.



lpwcomp said:


> Your cable system doesn't carry the local sub-channel that is showing MeTV?


----------



## MeStinkBAD (Jul 16, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> I got the pcie one. I proberly would of bought new tivo if had 4 tuners with ota. i want ota tuners so got the ceton. i have 4 cable tuners and 2 ota tuners. I can record 6 shows at one time. I need ota to record metv


I can stream ten Netflix videos at once. I don't of course as that would be ridiculous but I can. Kind of ridiculous you need two OTA tuners just for one station also.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I have it set so i can record on cable card or antenna. So if all cable tuners are in use it will record the locals from the antenna. and if the 2 antenna tuners are in use it will record from cable.

Dont now what im going to do with my tivo hd. i had to upplug the tuning adapter for 5 hours so the gc file would update. tivo needs to fix this.



MeStinkBAD said:


> I can stream ten Netflix videos at once. I don't of course as that would be ridiculous but I can. Kind of ridiculous you need two OTA tuners just for one station also.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

tootal2 said:


> I got the pcie one. I proberly would of bought new tivo if had 4 tuners with ota. i want ota tuners so got the ceton. i have 4 cable tuners and 2 ota tuners. I can record 6 shows at one time. I need ota to record metv


If you like MeTV, you should check out Antenna TV


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I get antenna tv to. I only record the monkees on it. Me tv has hogans heroes



lpwcomp said:


> If you like MeTV, you should check out Antenna TV


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tootal2 said:


> I get antenna tv to. I only record the monkees on it. Me tv has hogans heroes


Do those Monkees reruns include the part at the end of the later years shows when they had guest artists on?


----------



## zenshadow (Jun 27, 2008)

If they EVER do a Series 3/HD update I would like to see a toggle on the conflict screen. That is: when there is a scheduling conflict (involving 2 programs already set to record and you trying to put another 1 on)... it would be good to allow us to hit 1 button (enter/last for example) and let the user flip between the 2 shows - instead of now, if you would rather it not cancel the 1 but are ok with it cancelling the other - you have to back out of the recording, go into the To Do List and manually delete the (other) recording that isn't offered on the recording page. Again, it should just allow you to toggle the 2 conflicted shows and pick which one to not record (instead of totally relying on the priority order of Season Pass). Not sure of Premiere - but it would be a good policy change in general.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

zenshadow said:


> If they EVER do a Series 3/HD update I would like to see a toggle on the conflict screen. That is: when there is a scheduling conflict (involving 2 programs already set to record and you trying to put another 1 on)... it would be good to allow us to hit 1 button (enter/last for example) and let the user flip between the 2 shows - instead of now, if you would rather it not cancel the 1 but are ok with it cancelling the other - you have to back out of the recording, go into the To Do List and manually delete the (other) recording that isn't offered on the recording page. Again, it should just allow you to toggle the 2 conflicted shows and pick which one to not record (instead of totally relying on the priority order of Season Pass). Not sure of Premiere - but it would be a good policy change in general.


AMEN!


----------

